# Arbeiten mit *.dbf-Dateien



## kasoltau (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

kann man mit Java auch *.dbf - Dateien "einlesen" und auf diese dann beispielsweise sql-Anfragen ausführen. (Oder benötigt man tatsächlich immer eine echte Datenbank dazu ?)
Wenn das irgendwie geht, villeicht kann mir jemand ein paar Starthinweise geben, also z.B. ob es eine spezielle API (außer java.sql.*) gibt und ob man dann trotzdem irgendwie einen Datenbanktreiber braucht (sicher eher nicht...) und wie man sowas angeht. 

Vielen Dank!
K. Soltau


----------



## Caffè Latte (23. Mai 2006)

Hi,

mit der ODBC/JDBC-Brücke geht's auf jeden Fall.


----------



## kasoltau (23. Mai 2006)

Das heißt ich muss über die ODBC/ JDBC-Brücke eine Verbindung zum dbf-File herstellen und kann dann meine SQl-Statements absetzen ???
Ich finde immer nur Beispiele und Beschreibungen, dass man eine Verbindung zu einer Datenbank herstellt. 
Hast Du evtl. mal ein Beispiel ?

Daaaanke!
K. Soltau


----------



## Caffè Latte (23. Mai 2006)

Hi,

erstmal musst du eine DSN anlegen für dBase. Wie das geht steht z.B. hier: http://home.nikocity.de/sysentw/FAQ/Antworten/antworten_53.html (bei Windows XP findet sich das ODBC-Zeugs in Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung.

Und dann geht alles ganz normal:


```
Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:" + DSN[, user, password]);
Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
ResultSet rSet = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM TABLE;");

while (rSet.next()) {
   // was soll passieren ...
}
```

DSN ist dabei die von dir eingerichtete DSN, TABLE die Tabelle, aus der du lesen möchtest. user und password sind optional (falls du das über ODBC eingerichtet haben solltest musst du den Benutzer und das Passwort natürlich hier auch angeben).

Hoffe es hilft.


----------

